# Fixed wooden bag target stand with roof



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

I would definitely go deeper than 1’. 3-4’ minimum especially if you are in cold weather wear frost is an issue. Like here in Wisconsin


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm in Pennsylvania. Winters aren't too crazy.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

Not even for frost issues. 1’ in the ground will make the structure, even though small, a bit wobbly especially when shooting and pulling arrows. Dimensions should be based on the size target you plan to hang. I would say space the poles about 1’ wider than the bag. Hang the bag so it is close to shoulder high so you don’t have to aim up or down. Hope that gives you some ideas. Good luck with the build.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I doubt I can dig a hole that deep in my ground. I'll see what I can do. I'll try to get at least 2 or more feet deep and concrete the posts in. I also like the idea of height for straight shooting.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's another view of what I'd like to build


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice unit!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Suggestion: Make the roof higher than you are tall. That way you won't be stooping over to pull your arrows. 
I agree with erictski that you need to go deeper than 12". The weight of the roof makes it top heavy and a good windstorm can blow it over. 
4 x 4 is probably adequate, but 6 x 6 is better. 
Getting down below the frost line isn't absolutely necessary, but if you don't, there is a chance of the frozen ground pushing it up. I plan to build a couple this summer. I'll use 10' 6 x 6 and anchor them 3' in the ground.
I've been in construction for almost half a century. So don't pay attention to me.

Allen


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

aread said:


> Suggestion: Make the roof higher than you are tall. That way you won't be stooping over to pull your arrows.
> I agree with erictski that you need to go deeper than 12". The weight of the roof makes it top heavy and a good windstorm can blow it over.
> 4 x 4 is probably adequate, but 6 x 6 is better.
> Getting down below the frost line isn't absolutely necessary, but if you don't, there is a chance of the frozen ground pushing it up. I plan to build a couple this summer. I'll use 10' 6 x 6 and anchor them 3' in the ground.
> ...


^^This...10 footer 6x6 is what I would us also. Its always better to spend a little more and over build. No structure has ever fallen over because someone over built it. Also in your last picture I see that the target is attached on all 4 corners...I believe that bag targets are actually designed to swing and not be attached in all corners for it to not move. It helps the bag last longer if it swings a little when the arrow hits it. It gets less penetration so then both sides can get used up evenly.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

These guys have great ideas for building a structure that will most definitely stand the test of time. Unless you have a lot of the materials left over from other projects you are going to have a good chunk of coin tied up in one. Two 6x6 10' post are gonna cost you over $50, not to mention the other materials. I'm guessing you would have over $100 to increase the life of a target that can be bought for less than half that. I only mention this because I considered doing the same and decided to just build a stand out of treated I can move around made from scrap materials I had laying around. Just food for thought.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Here.s mine. 4 Post takes less hole depth. [ Later


----------



## barrettm95 (Jun 24, 2017)

I agree with the suggestion to watch the height of the roof. This will make sure your head clears. Could also just do a single slanted roof and set the stand back in it?


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone so far for the great suggestions


----------



## southpaw14_2004 (Jan 6, 2010)

That’s a nice set up


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Your "standard" 4x4s or 6x6s are 8 feet long. 2 feet in the ground and 6' above.


----------



## zackderby12 (Dec 28, 2017)

If i was going to build one, i would dig aleast 2 + foot in the ground. Then use the concrete tubes for deck posts and quickcrete in either 4x4 or 6x6, 8ft or 10ft depding on Desired height. If you where trying to stay on the cheaper side you could check your local cl, i have got free palets before with 2x4 and 1/2 osb. I would build my truses and sheet them with osb. I would tar paper and shingle(easy to come acrost for cheap)roof for longevity and put leftover siding on side of triangle. For hanging target i would use big eyelet hooks and chains. Sorry if my input is late. Best of luck

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight (Jun 1, 2016)

Why fixed? We made ours on skids, less digging and concrete! The better half enjoys cookouts and yard parties so this way we can drag out of sight for the festivities. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

Good idea! Looks stable and should cost less.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm working on plans to build one with wheels. I want to be able to move it to different areas, distances out of the way when needed.


----------



## israelluis001 (Nov 28, 2017)

Great idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

